# Stems turning dark on ludwigia repens?



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

As you can see the bottom of the stem is turning brown but about midway up the plant is green. The plants look healthy, the tops of the plant are red. Is the plant dying?


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Do they feel soft?


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes


----------



## FewestKitten896 (Dec 13, 2013)

I would plant each stem individually and remove the weight. I have had this happen
I would cut off the black portion and plant the rest back in the substrate.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks, I'll do that. What is this from?


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

ScottW said:


> Thanks, I'll do that. What is this from?


Probably something bad happening at the roots. They might have gotten damaged in transit or during planting. 

If you follow FewestKittens' advice, you should be A-okay.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah generally don't keep your plants bunched up still in the weight as it just leads to overcrowding. The bottom may be melting cus of overcrowding, or it is an emersed form of the plant which is just melting away. 
Like said above FewestKittens' advice is the right course of action.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh oh oh forgot to mention: follow FewestKittens' advice, replant the tops, but discard the roots. If Opare and I are correct, they are probably rotting.


Now if you had a _dirted_ tank like mine, this wouldn't be much of a problem 
But if you have inert substrate, those roots will mess you up.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Bananableps said:


> Now if you had a _dirted_ tank like mine, this wouldn't be much of a problem
> 
> But if you have inert substrate, those roots will mess you up.


You can have healthy roots and plants with inert substrate, water colum dosing just has to be sufficient.
Not to discount the fact that dirt, when used well is really good.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Opare said:


> You can have healthy roots and plants with inert substrate, water colum dosing just has to be sufficient.
> Not to discount the fact that dirt, when used well is really good.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no no I meant if he had dirt, it wouldn't be such big deal to leave rotting roots in the substrate. I did not mean to suggest that any of this would have been less likely to occur in dirt. Damaged roots are damaged roots.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks, I dose the Seachem line of ferts daily to their dosage chart. I just received my GLA pressurized co2 system so I will start that too. So just cut the tops off and plant them?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

I read that this is a form of propagation. When overcrowd or light levels drop due to shadowing they will naturally "detach" to find a better environment.
Somewhat normal.. 
Just replant the to[s as mentioned.
??? about the roots. Most seem to pull and discard..

Whole cycle seems pretty common for this plant..

your second photo seems to show that the upper leaves have algae on their surface as well..Can't exactly tell though.
Looks like a lot of sprouting at the base.. soo I'd leave the roots..


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks I cut off the bottoms and planted the tops. Yeah im battling hair algae


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

ScottW said:


> Thanks I cut off the bottoms and planted the tops. Yeah im battling hair algae


Again, I would strongly encourage you to dig up the roots and discard them if you can.

They might be fine. They might send up some more shoots. They also might just rot. But why risk it? You already have plenty of tops to plant.


----------

